# Disney Visa Rewards - How long till they show up?



## kmacht

I signed up for a disney visa a few weeks ago.  The card came in the mail 2 weeks ago and I have already started using it.  When I signed up I used a promotional code for 200 rewards points after the first purchase.  I just went online and there are no rewards points listed.  It doesn't show the 200 and it also doesn't show any rewards for the purchases I have made.  How long does it usualy take for the points to post?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## It'sWDW4me

The rewards points post on your monthly CC statement. There is a section titled "Disney Dream Reward Dollars" on the statement. You'll see totals for "Balance from last statement"; "Reward dollars earned from net purchases" (1% of the total charged to your card during that month); "Reward dollars transferred to Rewards Card"; and "Remaining balance". Under that info is expiration info (i.e. I currently have 7 reward dollars that will expire in 9/2013 if I don't transfer them to a rewards card before then - as if!! )

If you're annal like me - you'll find out that Reward Dollars calculations are rounded up. If your total charges for the month are $150, you'll get 2 RD's; $250 will get you 3 RD's; etc, etc. A few days before my VISA's "Next Closing Date" I see how close I am to that $50 mark. If I've charged, say, $326.47, I'll charge $25 worth of gas or hit the grocery store or whatever to bump the total just over the halfway point to get 4 RD's instead of 3. I feel like I'm getting away with something!  

Oh, and I have my cell phone and cable bills set up to be paid every month by my Disney VISA and then my VISA card is paid off every month from my checking account.   Now if I can only get the electric company to accept a credit card....


----------



## katiegel

That's great info thanks so much!

You sound like me though - I swear I changed all my automatic bill payments to my Disney Visa the day I got it! Plus I then just automatically pay my CC w/ my bank account! Love how life can be simple sometimes!!!


----------



## lisaradz

kmacht said:


> I signed up for a disney visa a few weeks ago.  The card came in the mail 2 weeks ago and I have already started using it.  When I signed up I used a promotional code for 200 rewards points after the first purchase.  I just went online and there are no rewards points listed.  It doesn't show the 200 and it also doesn't show any rewards for the purchases I have made.  How long does it usualy take for the points to post?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Keith



I just got my $200 disney rewards card in the mail.  I recieved my card the beginning of November, got my first statement that showed my reward dollars at the end of November and immediately cashed out for our trip in January.  I was really surprised when the rewards card in about a week.  Now my disney visa is my favorite.


----------



## tigger813

just emailed Disney Visa rewards as we have never noticed a bonus rewards section on our statement. I have signed up for the bonuses the last 2, 3 month rounds they have done this  and have definitely spent enough to earn some bonuses so I'm nervous that I have not been signed in for them. Hoping to hear back from this regarding this. 

Our next trip is not until next December but I want to know I am actually getting my bonuses. Otherwise we will no longer use this card and just use our AMEX Jet Blue card and earn our free flights.

Does anyone else get the email to sign up for the 5X bonuses? Everytime I get it I immediately sign up for it!


----------



## mel1223

I got the 5x promo through the mail in mid Oct. The promo was for Oct., Nov., and Dec.  Finally showed some bonus points on or around Dec. 24.  My promo didn't seem to be as good as promos in the past.  Had to spend $1000 on qualifying purchases before 5x points began to accumulate.


----------



## Karlzmom

It'sWDW4me said:


> The rewards points post on your monthly CC statement. There is a section titled "Disney Dream Reward Dollars" on the statement. You'll see totals for "Balance from last statement"; "Reward dollars earned from net purchases" (1% of the total charged to your card during that month); "Reward dollars transferred to Rewards Card"; and "Remaining balance". Under that info is expiration info (i.e. I currently have 7 reward dollars that will expire in 9/2013 if I don't transfer them to a rewards card before then - as if!! )
> 
> If you're annal like me - you'll find out that Reward Dollars calculations are rounded up. If your total charges for the month are $150, you'll get 2 RD's; $250 will get you 3 RD's; etc, etc. A few days before my VISA's "Next Closing Date" I see how close I am to that $50 mark. If I've charged, say, $326.47, I'll charge $25 worth of gas or hit the grocery store or whatever to bump the total just over the halfway point to get 4 RD's instead of 3. I feel like I'm getting away with something!
> 
> Oh, and I have my cell phone and cable bills set up to be paid every month by my Disney VISA and then my VISA card is paid off every month from my checking account.   Now if I can only get the electric company to accept a credit card....



great tip on the rounding up!  Thanks!!


----------



## tigger813

We got our October points on the latest statement. 44 points total! December points should be even more!


----------



## ticktock14

Mine typically have shown up pretty fast.  I'm not sure on the exact time frame because the last one I did was a digital code redemption for snapfish, but rest assured it's not a very long wait.


----------

